# Gandhi's teeth



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We were supposed to go to Devon tomorrow for our first family holiday with Gandhi but instead he's going to go under general anaesthetic to have two baby teeth removed because the canines are growing through without the baby teeth having fallen out, meaning they are starting to come through at the wrong angle


It is a shame he won't get to see the sea and run on the beach, but better to take care of this ASAP. Didn't want to wait as I know how quickly the teeth come through


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh what a shame, but yes, good to get sorted. Be nice to go there a bit later when the weather is a bit nicer though, hope all goes well with his op.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no - what a shame.... Poor ghandi,
Maybe he'll be ok in a couple of days and you can go on your holiday a couple of days later?? 
Wishing him well and a speedy recovery x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor babe, at 6 months when Lady was spayed, they had told us that they would remove any baby teeth that hadnt fallen out at that point to avoid that, but they had all fallen out on their own.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh no - what a shame.... Poor ghandi,
> Maybe he'll be ok in a couple of days and you can go on your holiday a couple of days later??
> Wishing him well and a speedy recovery x


We were only going to stay until Sunday evening. I'm not sure how long it will take him to recover from the anaesthetic

I feel so nervous that he's going under anaesthetic! I know it might seem silly because it's a small thing to have done, but I still feel concerned!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck, I completely understand your trepidation and what a shame about the holiday but you're doing the right thing


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> poor babe, at 6 months when Lady was spayed, they had told us that they would remove any baby teeth that hadnt fallen out at that point to avoid that, but they had all fallen out on their own.


Our vet said the same thing but by then they were all gone



Grove said:


> We were only going to stay until Sunday evening. I'm not sure how long it will take him to recover from the anaesthetic
> 
> I feel so nervous that he's going under anaesthetic! I know it might seem silly because it's a small thing to have done, but I still feel concerned!


Don't worry he will be fine. I was scared too when Molly was put under for her spay but everything turned out perfectly :hug: to Gandhi! Has he been neutered yet? Too bad you couldn't do the two at the same time.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Our vet said the same thing but by then they were all gone
> 
> 
> Don't worry he will be fine. I was scared too when Molly was put under for her spay but everything turned out perfectly :hug: to Gandhi! Has he been neutered yet? Too bad you couldn't do the two at the same time.


He hasn't been neutered yet. the vet did say they could do it at the same time but he said he would prefer to wait until Gandhi was a bit older/had grown a bit more. 

They are however going to express his anal glands at the same time - 3rd time he's needed that done!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has never had her's expressed. Why does he need it done?? I guess the more often they do that the more often it will need to be done. Not sure read that somewhere! Is he constipated a lot?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly has never had her's expressed. Why does he need it done?? I guess the more often they do that the more often it will need to be done. Not sure read that somewhere! Is he constipated a lot?


You can tell he needs it done because he scoots his bottom along the floor and looks uncomfortable. The first time he scooted we thought it was itchy because he'd just got back from the groomers and been shaved there as part of a hygiene trim, but he kept doing it and looked so uncomfortable, took him to the vet to check it out and they said they were really full! The next time he started scooting we took him in again and sure enough he needed it done again. I think it might just be the way he is made. He doesn't seem to have a problem going to the toilet.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Just done a bit of reading after doing a forum search to see if any other dogs have needed to have their anal glands expressed and it seems that quite a few do. I notice there were some comments about changing diet helping some of them so we will talk to the vet more about this tomorrow.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi is back in one piece 

When we picked him up at the vet he jumped up and was wagging his tail lots, you would never know he had had an anaesthetic (!), until we got home and he'd just been outside for a wee then came in and stood still and started to sway a bit. encouraged him to get onto his bed (he looked a bit confused) and after a nap he is starting to recover. So if he's all ok by tomorrow we are off on holiday


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's great news!! I'm sure he will be a bit tired maybe tomorrow but he should be fine


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice sleep tonight I bet he will feel well tomorrow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

By the evening he was wanting to play and even gnawing on an antler!! The vet said by tomorrow he should be back to normal, I am surprised at how fast the improvement is.

I imagine once he has fully recovered from the anaesthetic he might actually feel better than before as I think he has had a hard time with the teething, I can imagine it would be quite a lot of pressure on the mouth to have those big canines trying to come through without any space there

Hopefully it will have been early enough to not affect the alignment of his teeth. They don't do braces for dogs


----------

